# Duda particular conexion parlante doble bobina B52



## garies (Sep 6, 2012)

Hola amigos, tengo la siguiente duda: quiero conectar un woofer 8" B52 IP-835 DVC a 2 canales de una potencia Audiopipe APSM-4050. El woofer tiene 2 bobinas de 4ohms y la pote soporta 2ohms x canal y 4ohms puenteada. En las especificaciones de la potencia dice 50W RMS x canal 4ohms, 80W x canal 2ohms y 150W puenteada (4ohms). El woofer dice potencia max 150W RMS.
No se si conectar solo una de las bobinas a los 2 canales puenteados o conectar un canal a cada bobina. Aclaro que esos dos canales vienen de un solo canal del EQ dividido con un RCA en Y, o sea, ambos llevan la misma señal de audio.
Cual es su recomendacion y si me podrian explicar un poco las diferencias entre estos dos tipos de conexion mejor.
Les dejo un link informativo y un archivo adjunto del amp y el woofer respectivamente.
Salu2 y muchas gracias

Gabriel



http://www.audiopipe.com/products/amplifiers/apsm/apsm-4050.html


----------



## Iván Francisco (Sep 6, 2012)

leete un poco esto....

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/DVC/DVC.htm

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2012)

Yo le pondría una bobina a cada canal , ya a trabajar cómodo y tendrias 100 Watts , nada se exige , nada se quema , nada se rompe

Saludos !


----------

